# Anyone tried the Bummis Super Brite?



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

Well? I don't know if they are worth purchasing, and I'd hate to buy them without some positive reviews!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't seen them for sale yet.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I want one super bad, but haven't been able to buy one yet.


----------



## SeekingJoy (Apr 30, 2007)

The print looks cute, but I haven't seen them for sale yet either. The Bummis web site says they went on sale Nov. 30.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I was just wondering this--has anyone seen them available yet? My LO has outgrown his small covers, and I really want to try the Super Brite in medium...


----------



## WendyC (Jun 16, 2005)

I just googled it b/c I was curious and found it here:

http://www.diaperjunction.com/store/...idproduct=2718


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

I'm going to get some! I found them here:

http://www.newandgreen.com/Bummis_Super_Brites_cat.html

http://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/covers.htm
-Available 12/14

Now I just have to get some money...


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm waiting for them to come to Nicki's so I can get free shipping!


----------



## fiveyearsapart (Mar 16, 2006)

Natural babies has them, even larges.
http://store.naturalbabies.com/store/Default.asp


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

It appears that they have sold out in most places.


----------



## Micheliala (May 4, 2004)

Cottontail Baby has them too and she has awesome, fast service! But darn it, I want a medium white







Guess I'm going to have to wait patiently....


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

they are available at www.thebabymarketplace.com


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Micheliala* 
Cottontail Baby has them too and she has awesome, fast service! But darn it, I want a medium white







Guess I'm going to have to wait patiently....

White? I thought these were all prints?


----------



## pfeiff19 (Jul 17, 2004)

Anxious for babe to arrive so I can choose my final color.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sheilajolene* 
White? I thought these were all prints?

4 prints plus white.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

I have one coming in the mail from Diaper Junction. I'm curious how they will fit with the gussets (regular BSIWW never worked well because of the gape in the legs).


----------



## Micheliala (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyLittleWonders* 
I have one coming in the mail from Diaper Junction. I'm curious how they will fit with the gussets (regular BSIWW never worked well because of the gape in the legs).

yeah, us too (gapping in the legs).. so I've been really excited to try these! you'll have to let us know what you think







and if anyone sees any white ones in medium (PM me







)


----------



## NewandGreenBaby (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi there,
I have had a chance to try them. My dtr is going to be one in 3 days







and she is really tiny with tiny thighs. So the SB is great for her legs, no more gaps! The material is thinner than the SWW as there is no poly knit laminated to the inside of the cover. So it's a bit trimmer. I use it with fitteds (mostly bamboozles and AMP hemps) and snappied on hemp flats so none of the inside touches her skin. I think it would feel nicer for her to have a SWW on if the inside of the cover touched her - perhaps if you trifolded a prefold in there... I also think that if you are trifolding a prefold, the poly knit on the inside of a SWW would hold it in place a little better....
I find that the leg casings seem softer but I think this is just a function of them being more flexible as the material is thinner.
I think it would also work great for escaped poop (esp nb poop) as you could wash it down on the inside really easily.
And the best thing is that they come in PINK - so girly and nice for a change. I give Bummis two thumbs up for this design. Oh and the other nice thing that is a change from the SWW is that the NB size has a notch for your baby's umbilical stump.
Hope that helps.
Karen


----------



## sheilajolene (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewandGreenBaby* 
Hi there,
I've got them in at my store New & Green Baby Co. and have had a chance to try them. My dtr is going to be one in 3 days







and she is really tiny with tiny thighs. So the SB is great for her legs, no more gaps! The material is thinner than the SWW as there is no poly knit laminated to the inside of the cover. So it's a bit trimmer. I use it with fitteds (mostly bamboozles and AMP hemps) and snappied on hemp flats so none of the inside touches her skin. I think it would feel nicer for her to have a SWW on if the inside of the cover touched her - perhaps if you trifolded a prefold in there... I also think that if you are trifolding a prefold, the poly knit on the inside of a SWW would hold it in place a little better....
I find that the leg casings seem softer but I think this is just a function of them being more flexible as the material is thinner.
I think it would also work great for escaped poop (esp nb poop) as you could wash it down on the inside really easily.
And the best thing is that they come in PINK - so girly and nice for a change. I give Bummis two thumbs up for this design. Oh and the other nice thing that is a change from the SWW is that the NB size has a notch for your baby's umbilical stump.
Hope that helps.
Karen

Thank you! I just purchased one. I wanted to get two, but I had to reign myself in until I tried them.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NewandGreenBaby* 
Hi there,
I've got them in at my store New & Green Baby Co. and have had a chance to try them. My dtr is going to be one in 3 days







and she is really tiny with tiny thighs. So the SB is great for her legs, no more gaps! The material is thinner than the SWW as there is no poly knit laminated to the inside of the cover. So it's a bit trimmer. I use it with fitteds (mostly bamboozles and AMP hemps) and snappied on hemp flats so none of the inside touches her skin. I think it would feel nicer for her to have a SWW on if the inside of the cover touched her - perhaps if you trifolded a prefold in there... I also think that if you are trifolding a prefold, the poly knit on the inside of a SWW would hold it in place a little better....
I find that the leg casings seem softer but I think this is just a function of them being more flexible as the material is thinner.
I think it would also work great for escaped poop (esp nb poop) as you could wash it down on the inside really easily.
And the best thing is that they come in PINK - so girly and nice for a change. I give Bummis two thumbs up for this design. Oh and the other nice thing that is a change from the SWW is that the NB size has a notch for your baby's umbilical stump.
Hope that helps.
Karen

MAN. I was REALLY hoping that they had the same thickness of the BSWW. So basically, these are exactly like thirsties.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

They are in stock at Wildflower Diapers. They feel thicker than thirsties to me.


----------



## ~Stephanie~ (Oct 15, 2007)

I just ordered one in green. Shipping was only 75 cents!

I really wanted a blue one, but I think I will wait to check out the fit of the green one first.

We use BSWW and do not have any problem with gaping leg holes, but my boy has thunder thighs. I'm a little anxious that these might be too tight on the thigh area which is usually our problem here.


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

I bought one to try and we like it. DS has worn it a couple of times, nothing exciting but at least there are new prints and colors which is always fun. I pretty much like whatever covers bummis makes, they are all that we have now. We use mostly BSWW but have a couple of the snap kind and now the super brite. These remind me of kushies or some other cover which is thin in material but holds stuff in well with the gussetts. I'm sold, but I am a big bummis fan anyway


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

:


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I got one. It is exactly like a Thirsties to me. I will like it for the little stage, but still love SWWs for bigger babies. I just like how much thicker they are.


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

I am new to CDing but I have used the SB, SWW, and a Prowrap classic and I have to say for my tiny NB I grab the Prowrap every time. My girl has tiny legs and I can't get the SB tight enough around the legs to keep the poo in, it does fit better than the SWW but still not the best. FWIW, I'm using the covers with jellyrolled snappied prefolds. I'm actually considering selling the Bummis covers and getting more Prowraps, I really wanted to like the SB because they are cute but they just don't work for us.

Jenn


----------



## AimeeandBrian (Jul 23, 2006)

LOVE the Superbrites. My DD just outgrew NB Proraps at 12lbs, so shes pretty tall and thin. The Bummis Super Whisper Wraps don't fit yet because they don't have a gusset. The Superbrite is wonderful for thin legs.


----------



## Bellita (Jan 23, 2007)

Funny that about the Proraps...i loved the NB ones, and then bought smalls when DS outgrew the NB ones. However, the fit on the smalls totally was different and the diaper was always sticking out...so now we use a mix of covers, no more Proraps...

Re topic--we got a super brite in yellow...it is thinner than the BSWW, but I like the gussets so far.


----------



## Pepperdove (Apr 13, 2007)

We have a M yellow SB and I love it! It is so trim and sooooo cute and girly. The gussets I can take or leave. I have an oooold Bummi Polar that has them too; they just get poopy ime. Whatev. But this cover is great for under tighter fitting pants, b/c it is so thin and trim. It makes me think of a better fitting Bumkins. (never had a thirsties)
BTW I also llove Proraps, mostly because they are really cheap and you can't hurt them. No matter what!


----------



## Grayson's Mom (Mar 21, 2006)

:


----------



## clicksab (Oct 15, 2006)

I bought three and I love them and want more! The gussets are great, the prints are adorable (btw, the blue cover has enough pink on it that it looks great on my DD) and I love the fact that I can wipe em down and kind of make them "fresh" for another diaper change- my BSWW got stinky so quickly.
I had debated on getting these or Thirsties and I'm pretty sure I made the right choice, at least for us. Thirsties sizes are more limiting...Med. went to 25lbs, I think, as opposed to Super Brite's 30lbs. For my 22lbs DD it made more sense to go with a cover that would fit her longer.


----------



## lolo'smom (Dec 30, 2006)

I wanted to revisit this topic. I have had one superbrite for about a month now and I'd have to say that it's not holding up as well as it's BSWW cousins. In fact, I bought it to try it out for the next baby and I'm glad I did because now I won't be ordering any for the next babe, I'm just going to use BSWW alone like I usually do. Anyone experiencing the same thing? I feel like they are so thin they could rip and the gussetts are already pilling. Too bad, they are cute!


----------



## mom_2_carson (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolo'smom* 
I wanted to revisit this topic. I have had one superbrite for about a month now and I'd have to say that it's not holding up as well as it's BSWW cousins. In fact, I bought it to try it out for the next baby and I'm glad I did because now I won't be ordering any for the next babe, I'm just going to use BSWW alone like I usually do. Anyone experiencing the same thing? I feel like they are so thin they could rip and the gussetts are already pilling. Too bad, they are cute!

Totally agree with you, mine looks so worn already and the other BSWW look like they're brand new. I don't plan on buying any more of these covers.

Jenn


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I am so glad I read these last two reviews. I was thinking of getting on of the super brites, but I am a die hard Thirsties fan. I have been using my Thirsties covers now for about four months, and they still look brand spanking new. I don't put them through the dryer, not sure if that is what is extending the life. I was so hoping to find some cute print covers for summer though. I can't wait to have my little guy in t-shirts and a cute cover.







:


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, that is disappointing to hear that the Super-Brites aren't holding up as well; I just bought two small Super-Brites from the Boutique Bummis for my upcoming baby. At least they were seconds, so I won't feel as bad if they don't work out.


----------



## surprisesarefun (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm glad to hear these reviews. I was thinking of buying one for my dd, but if they are not holding up well, there's no point.


----------

